# Martin Birch



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all!
I was recently listening to Iron Maiden's Powerslave album (this happens usually every second year:bigsmile and I was -again- impressed by the production... especially the drums!
Can someone tell me more about the production of this album?

Thanks a bunch,
Marco


----------



## Darnstrat (Jan 9, 2010)

marco_ktl said:


> Hi all!
> I was recently listening to Iron Maiden's Powerslave album (this happens usually every second year:bigsmile and I was -again- impressed by the production... especially the drums!
> Can someone tell me more about the production of this album?
> 
> ...


Martin talks about the album in the DVD "Iron Maiden: Live After Death".


----------



## marco_ktl (Sep 6, 2009)

Great, thanks! I'll check that out!


----------

